# Backlight Settings



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been looking for some more information regarding automatic backlight settings. googling the topic hasn't turned up much for me.

generally I feel that auto backlight is too bright. I know that cyanogen has a feature built in to edit the level, but I was curious if there were an actual config file of sorts that sores this information.

where would be a good starting point for this info?


----------



## he_stheone64 (Dec 14, 2011)

You can edit LCD values in arrays.xml in values folder.


----------

